# It is the Age Of Aquariums



## Meanderer

Coral Reef Aquarium & The Best Relax Music - 2 Hours.....(FULL SCREEN)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_*Hawaiian Traffic Jam*_


----------



## Meanderer

Napping Neptune!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Had a 5 gallon one with a Betta in, but just too much work! Decided to sell the thing and all accessories we had for it. It was nice, but the upkeep of the fish, buying live plants and other stuff..........just too much cost and work.


----------



## Meanderer

ClassicRockr said:


> Had a 5 gallon one with a Betta in, but just too much work! Decided to sell the thing and all accessories we had for it. It was nice, but the upkeep of the fish, buying live plants and other stuff..........just too much cost and work.



Yeah, I agree CR, that the work and upkeep are a big turnoff when considering a live tank.  I gave our dentist an aquarium DVD that he pops into the player.  Kids love it and are mesmerized by it even though it is a DVD.  However, those who know will tell you there is nothing like the real thing.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I get a kick out of the action air toys!


----------



## Lara

Jelly Fish Aquarium


----------



## ClassicRockr

Aunt Bea said:


> I get a kick out of the action air toys!



Yes, the animation that aquarium owners can come up with is really amazing. Especially those huge aquariums in big casinos or offices.


----------



## Lara

This is real from Sub-marine Structures LLC. Order your$ today!


----------



## Camper6

ClassicRockr said:


> Had a 5 gallon one with a Betta in, but just too much work! Decided to sell the thing and all accessories we had for it. It was nice, but the upkeep of the fish, buying live plants and other stuff..........just too much cost and work.



I just have a small aquarium with one goldfish.

I just needed another living thing in my apartment.  

Not much problem at all.  Tolerates the temperature summer and winter.

Bettas are kind of fussy.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

This Aquarium Tunnel says it's in Dubai, but there's one just like it in CT at the Mohegan Sun casino-


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Beautiful sink! But what a nightmare to keep clean. I suspect it's not to be taken seriously though 

Regarding the Aquarium Tunnel in Dubai...there's something fishy about that guy she's pointing at. Cool pic!


----------



## Lara

OOoooOoo "Don't Tread On Me" OooOoooOoo


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Beautiful sink! But what a nightmare to keep clean. I suspect it's not to be taken seriously though
> 
> Regarding the Aquarium Tunnel in Dubai...there's something fishy about that guy she's pointing at. Cool pic!



.....fishy, indeed!


----------



## Lara

*S*ure are a lotta' fishy lookin' guyz 'round here.

Who me???


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Keesha




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> *S*ure are a lotta' fishy lookin' guyz 'round here.
> 
> Who me???



He better stay away from Long John Silver's Fish & Chips.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

France


----------



## Olivia

Meanderer said:


>



This reminds of of when we had to have screen savers because if left too long on whatever was there static on the screen would burn into it and leave a ghostly image.  And one of the screensavers was this kind of aquarium where the fishes would move around. I kind of miss that.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I've always loved aquariums. I had gold fish when I was a kid. When we first got married we had an aquarium the hubby made in his high school shop class. Our first cat would sit by the hour watching the fish. We finally bought him the mushroom stool so he could see them better.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## treeguy64

I keep an invisible fish in a small tank in our bedroom: No worries about cleaning and feeding, and I still get to look at the nice accessories in the pristine tank, and hear the bubbling water.


----------



## Meanderer

The Brazilian Invisible Fish


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


>


These are sooo darn cute. Just look at them and their cute little faces
I want one. :laugh:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


>



Hilarious!!!  Did you see him scratch his "head" ?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## A2ZGrammie

Ooooo, I'm def going to put an aquarium on my "to do" list. And I don't think the rules of keeping them have to be followed to the letter. I've watched my oldest son draw water right out of the faucet and dump it in on some fish at are supposed to be pretty delicate. I think I'd be more careful, but it sounds like a fun hobby.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Car Tank, at London Aquarium!


----------



## RadishRose

https://www.boredpanda.com/creative...ckgo&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


>


Cool way to repurpose.


----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


>


I saved this to stream into my TV, it will be great to relax to!


----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


> I saved this to stream into my TV, it will be great to relax to!


I like the ones where they have piano music streaming with a video of a fireplace. It's so cozy. I will turn it on when it gets dark out and turn the lights off and have that going full screen and fall asleep.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jujube




----------



## jujube




----------



## Meanderer

*My "Superfish" Home 8 Nano Tank With Betta Fish,...*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

The Man Who Invented the Aquarium  (LINK)




As a child, Philip Henry Gosse (1810-1888) was encouraged by his aunt, Susan Bell, to explore his interest in sea life. “When I found any specimen that appeared to me curious, or beautiful, or strange, I would take it to Aunt Bell, with confidence that I should learn something of its history from her” (Gosse, Edmund. p. 11). Aunt Bell also suggested that Gosse try to keep marine life, specifically a sea anemone, alive in a vessel of seawater. Years later, Gosse coined the word “aquarium” to describe the glass enclosures he created for marine life. He made aquariums fashionable with the publication of _The Aquarium: an unveiling of the wonders of the deep sea _(1854, full text); his popular work introduced a novel use of glass to the world, and inspired many in their own explorations during a period of growing public interest in the natural world.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Robotic fish Aquarium


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Lara

*Mandarin Fish...*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of Lewkat


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Autumn

ClassicRockr said:


> Had a 5 gallon one with a Betta in, but just too much work! Decided to sell the thing and all accessories we had for it. It was nice, but the upkeep of the fish, buying live plants and other stuff..........just too much cost and work.



OMG, talk about work!  When my husband died, I was left with 3 aquariums - a 50 gallon, a 20 gallon and a 10 gallon.  Tropical fish.  I knew nothing about them, they were strictly his project.  Thankfully, a friend of his (another aquarium enthusiast) is taking care of them while he tries to teach me to cope.  He loved them, I'd feel terrible giving them away, but I'm totally intimidated.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Hello Stranger!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of @Liberty !


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Murrmurr




----------



## Murrmurr

Ha! I read the title wrong. ^^^


----------



## Meanderer

SEA LIFE Aquarium | LEGOLAND California Resort​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Fish Tank Car


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The Flintstone's aquarium?


----------



## Gardenlover

I had 180 gallon salt water tank for many years.


I made this mermaid 60 gallon tank stand in honor of my wife.


----------



## RadishRose

Gardenlover said:


> I had 180 gallon salt water tank for many years.
> View attachment 168236
> 
> I made this mermaid 60 gallon tank stand in honor of my wife.
> View attachment 168237


Beautiful!  I just love seeing large salt-water aquariums.... Some restaurants here still have them. I had a doctor who had one in his waiting room; it was huge.

They must be a lot of work and expense.


----------



## Meanderer

I gave our Optometrist an aquarium, DVD that he plays occasionally.


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> Beautiful!  I just love seeing large salt-water aquariums.... Some restaurants here still have them. I had a doctor who had one in his waiting room; it was huge.
> 
> They must be a lot of work and expense.


It was a labor of love.
Here is a picture of the equipment it took to run the 60 gallon tank. Which all fit under the stand, except for the overflow box which hung on the back of the tank.


----------



## Meanderer

Aquanaut.....


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


LOL


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Alligatorob

I had lots of aquariums and terrariums as a kid.  Kept them stocked with local Florida wild things I caught, saltwater, freshwater, snakes, frogs, etc.  Even some huge ants.  Never bought anything from a pet store.

I still enjoy seeing them, but now they are more work than I would want, and I don't live in a place that has the variety of local wildlife for stock.

Great thread and title by the way!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Yoga with the sharks, at the Living Planet Aquarium, Utah



Yoga with the Sharks! at The Living Planet Aquarium​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SmoothSeas

This pic resonated with me, finally found a place to park it...


​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Meanderer

Fish Gotta Swim #12 Painting by Pat Kochan


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Underwater Aquarium on Amazon (Video Link) (FULL SCREEN)


----------

